# Nikon D200 User Manual



## darkrainfall (Aug 19, 2009)

So I just left all of my things in storage in Cali and drove to the East Coast. While in route I must have accidentally hit a combination of buttons that changed my Nikon D200 playback from a single picture to a grid of four pictures. I hate it! And... my manual? Yep, happily in storage because I haven't used it in 2 years. *laugh* 
I know the solution is on page 102 of the manual (that's all I found from my online research), so anyone who uses a D200, could you please, please check the manual and tell me how to change the display back?

Thanks!!


----------



## PhotoXopher (Aug 19, 2009)

I had one at one time so my memory isn't too fresh but don't you just press the + magnifying lens looking button on the left of the screen?

If not, here's the manual:
http://www.nikonusa.com/pdf/manuals/noprint/D200_en_noprint.pdf


----------



## darkrainfall (Aug 19, 2009)

Ha! Success! Thank you, thank you! Those were some obscure buttons!


----------



## PhotoXopher (Aug 19, 2009)

Awesome!

Glad you got it back how you like it...


----------

